# Tire compounds on the oval



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

What tire compounds are you guy's running on the oval, AND are you using traction compound???

Just looking for everyones tastes :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I run a BRP SC-18V2M - on a carpet flat oval. I use BRP 2x Orange tires on the front, and BRP wide Purple tires on the rear. All the BRP racers use the orderless Niftech Tire Traction Compound. Depending on track conditions, Full compound on the rear and 1/2 to less on front.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Same as Micro but when the 1/10th cars lay down the bite I go to half rears and may try a green dot right rear next time. Always Niftech on the tires it is by far the best tire sauce.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Someone once said that it is 95% about the sauce.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Its all about the sauce!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

True and slow is fast in some cases


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Where can we get the Niftech tire compound, I am almost out.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Don I ordered some today. If anybody needs some let me know.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Don
Save me 2 bottles please.
Thanks
Don


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Easy said:


> Don
> Save me 2 bottles please.
> Thanks
> Don


2 bottles, your not supposed to drink it!!! :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

When you drink it, the "take outs" don't hurt as much!!!
Don


----------

